# how to add a wireless ad-hoc virtual device ?

## nivw

Hi all ,

I am using a ath9k wifi card, and use it fine with whitey 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 and hostap

 *Quote:*   

> iw dev wlan2 info
> 
> Interface wlan2
> 
> 	ifindex 5
> ...

 

I want to add a new virtual device using iw to work in adHoc (ibss) mode.

I run:

```
iw phy phy0 interface add wlan3 type ibss
```

and get this:

 *Quote:*   

> # iwconfig 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> sit0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

I now attempt to join the adHoc network:

# iw dev wlan3_rename ibss join MobileHotSpot

and get the usage instructions.

how am I suppose to use this?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #ifconfig wlan3_rename up
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Name not unique on network

 

what is wrong here?

----------

